# How quick is a ban?



## Ballin

I saw Ewen got banned yesterday



So being nosey  I wanted to see what he did that got him banned....but I noticed his last activity was some 5 hours later.



Is there a time delay in the system or is it running off US time for example?

Cheers.


----------



## digitalis




----------



## Dan94

Maybe trying to log on counts as activity?


----------



## Sams

Why did he get banned ?


----------



## Shady45

Your first mistake was assuming he's not just undercover as banned


----------



## Ballin

Sams said:


> Why did he get banned ?


Think he asked to be banned mate.


----------



## sigarner

Sams said:


> Why did he get banned ?


He asked to be banned for a week.


----------



## Sams

Ballin said:


> Think he asked to be banned mate.


Why would you do that ???


----------



## L11

Sams said:


> Why would you do that ???


Lack of self control I would assume


----------



## Dan94

Read somewhere he wanted to focus on his personal life and this forum was providing a distraction so asked to be banned while things got sorted.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Dan94 said:


> Read somewhere he wanted to focus on his personal life and this forum was providing a distraction so asked to be banned while things got sorted.


This and this only : thumbup1:


----------



## Sc4mp0

Dan94 said:


> Read somewhere he wanted to focus on his personal life and this forum was providing a distraction so asked to be banned while things got sorted.


If that's the case why would he try logging in as per your previous post.

Is going cold turkey off this forum that bad?


----------



## Ballin

Speculation aside, it doesn't answer my question though.


----------



## Goosh

Sc4mp0 said:


> If that's the case why would he try logging in as per your previous post.
> 
> Is going cold turkey off this forum that bad?


I wouldn't have thought so. How could you get addicted to a forum, especially this one?

I suppose it depends if the forum is interfering with your personal life and you need to disconnect them for whatever reason. Could be a whole host of reasons, all of which I am sure are valid to him.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Ballin said:


> Speculation aside, it doesn't answer my question though.


Well if it was U.S time then all posts would be like that which they arenr so at first guess it is either login attempts or he has been on here.


----------



## Ballin

Goosh said:


> I wouldn't have thought so. How could you get addicted to a forum, especially this one?
> 
> I suppose it depends if the forum is interfering with your personal life and you need to disconnect them for whatever reason. Could be a whole host of reasons, all of which I am sure are valid to him.


To be fair I did quit Facebook during exams and haven't returned....don't miss that place one lil bit.


----------



## Goosh

Ballin said:


> Speculation aside, it doesn't answer my question though.


Having ran gaming forums on vBulletin before, once you're banned, you're banned and your activity reflects the last time you posted a message or sent a PM - none of which you can do when banned. Unless you create a new user group called Banned and only provide access to a hidden section or something and hide the "main" forums so you don't accidentaly post there. **** knows why you would go to that trouble though :s


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ballin said:


> Speculation aside, it doesn't answer my question though.


He might have just logged in then logged back out again... Maybe to view his journal?


----------



## Goosh

Ballin said:


> To be fair I did quit Facebook during exams and haven't returned....don't miss that place one lil bit.


Feel ya on that. If I didn't need to use it for work I would probably not use it myself


----------



## Goosh

mrssalvatore said:


> He might have just logged in then logged back out again... Maybe to view his journal?


You can't do that if you're banned can you?


----------



## Ballin

mrssalvatore said:


> He might have just logged in then logged back out again... Maybe to view his journal?


But if he is banned how can he log in?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Goosh said:


> I wouldn't have thought so. How could you get addicted to a forum, especially this one?
> 
> I suppose it depends if the forum is interfering with your personal life and you need to disconnect them for whatever reason. Could be a whole host of reasons, all of which I am sure are valid to him.


Don't know, guess like people can get addicted to Facebook.

If you're addicted to something wouldn't you quit altogether though?

You don't hear alcoholics say I'll quit booze for a week and start again,do you?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Goosh said:


> You can't do that if you're banned can you?


I don't know... :-/

You can view everything public without being logged in

But I don't know about just viewing when you've been banned


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ballin said:


> But if he is banned how can he log in?


Hell still be able to put his username and password in surely??


----------



## Kennyken

Wow this is a exciting thread !


----------



## Ballin

mrssalvatore said:


> Hell still be able to put his username and password in surely??


I don't know I never been banned before lol...


----------



## Sc4mp0

Goosh said:


> You can't do that if you're banned can you?


No,you just open up a new account lol


----------



## gummyp

mrssalvatore said:


> This and this only : thumbup1:


It wasn't because of a generic new years eve text?


----------



## lukeee

mrssalvatore said:


> Hell still be able to put his username and password in surely??


Not if your banned surely? or you would be able to post etc? or do they have partial bans?


----------



## PHMG

Who the f.uck cares. OP stalking much??


----------



## Dan94

mrssalvatore said:


> Hell still be able to put his username and password in surely??


Think so, when you then try log in it just says youve been banned... or at least its like that on most forums


----------



## mrssalvatore

lukeee said:


> Not if your banned surely? or you would be able to post etc? or do they have partial bans?


No because you'd still be able to access the site unless the IP address is banned ?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Dan94 said:


> Think so, when you then try log in it just says youve been banned... or at least its like that on most forums





lukeee said:


> Not if your banned surely? or you would be able to post etc? or do they have partial bans?


There he answered lol


----------



## Ballin

PHMG said:


> Who the f.uck cares. OP stalking much??


Haha no as I said just curious fella.

Don't care how, who or why anyone got banned- just interested in the system.


----------



## barsnack

when I was 7 years old, I pee'd myself at school but told everyone it was raining


----------



## Goosh

mrssalvatore said:


> No because you'd still be able to access the site unless the IP address is banned ?


THere are many ways to ban other than just IP. Setting an account to "banned" and revoking all access via the software is the more common way, the same as deleting an account.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Goosh said:


> THere are many ways to ban other than just IP. Setting an account to "banned" and revoking all access via the software is the more common way, the same as deleting an account.


That's far to technical for me lol


----------



## lukeee

barsnack said:


> when I was 7 years old, I pee'd myself at school but told everyone it was raining


was it though?


----------



## barsnack

lukeee said:


> was it though?


raining in my pants


----------



## lukeee

barsnack said:


> raining in my pants


still does mate doesnt it :tongue:


----------



## barsnack

lukeee said:


> still does mate doesnt it :tongue:


I blame the parenting


----------



## DazUKM

Conspiracy!


----------



## Linc06

There have been two threads on why Ewen got banned, and now this. Really, who cares


----------



## luther1

So he's banned,but can log in and pm people. Doesn't sound fishy


----------



## Twisted

I blame Tren ;-)


----------



## Ballin

Linc06 said:


> There have been two threads on why Ewen got banned, and now this. Really, who cares


Its not about Ewen though is it young grasshoper who nobody has heard of.


----------



## mrssalvatore

luther1 said:


> So he's banned,but can log in and pm people. Doesn't sound fishy


How do you know he can pm?


----------



## Sc4mp0

mrssalvatore said:


> How do you know he can pm?


Thought it said Last Activity - pm 6:36 on that screenshot of Ballin?


----------



## Kennyken

ive rang the police. Said there gonna get there CID on it in the morning


----------



## barsnack

Kennyken said:


> ive rang the police. Said there gonna get there CID on it in the morning


your goinna get done for wasting police time our kenny


----------



## luther1

Maybe he's logged off to spend more time on his own forum that gets about 20 posts a day


----------



## Linc06

Ballin said:


> Its not about Ewen though is it young grasshoper who nobody has heard of.


'Grasshoper'? Less Ewen stalking and more spelling lessons required.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Sc4mp0 said:


> Thought it said Last Activity - pm 6:36 on that screenshot of Ballin?


Doh,completely misread that myself.


----------



## Kennyken

barsnack said:


> your goinna get done for wasting police time our kenny


it sounds serious though on here.......


----------



## Ballin

Linc06 said:


> 'Grasshoper'? Less Ewen stalking and more spelling lessons required.


Haha comments on spelling, but misses punctuation on his first post.

Silly.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Maybe he just logged into the secret section of the forum that cannot be named to call OP a nugget?


----------



## Smitch

luther1 said:


> Maybe he's logged off to spend more time on his own forum that gets about 20 posts a day


What forum's that then?


----------



## Kennyken

Smitch said:


> What forum's that then?


Biggaybenders.com


----------



## barsnack

Linc06 said:


> 'Grasshoper'? Less Ewen stalking and more spelling lessons required.


----------



## Kennyken

op are you ewen in disguise ?


----------



## Ballin

Kennyken said:


> op are you ewen in disguise ?


Sorry mate- I lift more.


----------



## Kimball

Why don't you all quit guessing! Does it matter? and his phone and PC attempts to log in automatically.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Ballin said:


> Speculation aside, it doesn't answer my question though.


No. Disrespect but what the does it matter


----------



## B-rad

@Milky lock this it's doing my head in!


----------



## Ballin

Pain2Gain said:


> No. Disrespect but what the does it matter


I'm just asking out of interest, slighty jacked up on caffeine lol.


----------



## Ballin

B-rad said:


> @Milky lock this it's doing my head in!


How so?

If it bothers you so much why bother to read/comment :confused1:


----------



## B-rad

Ballin said:


> How so?
> 
> If it bothers you so much why bother to read/comment :confused1:


It's coming up as one of the lastest threads, he's asked to be ban end of no1s business why. But everyone seems to keep commenting rubbish


----------



## Sc4mp0

B-rad said:


> @Milky lock this it's doing my head in!


You might want to wipe that sh*t off the end of your nose whilst giving your orders out.


----------



## Ballin

B-rad said:


> It's coming up as one of the lastest threads, he's asked to be ban end of no1s business why. But everyone seems to keep commenting rubbish


So why not ignore it then if it's doing your head in???

Secondly, where have I asked why he got banned?

I am sorry that your whopping 223 posts and mega 14 likes is not amused by this thread, but to be honest could not give a ****.

Cheerio chap.


----------



## B-rad

Sc4mp0 said:


> You might want to wipe that sh*t off the end of your nose whilst giving your orders out.


Sorry tuff guy


----------



## Sc4mp0

B-rad said:


> Sorry tuff guy


You're forgiven,just don't do it again. Now off to bed, no doubt you'll have school in the mornings or sheep sheering.


----------



## plutonium

B-rad said:


> It's coming up as one of the lastest threads, he's asked to be ban end of no1s business why. But everyone seems to keep commenting rubbish


Salvatore?


----------



## Guest

plutonium said:


> Salvatore?


This is boring"........F off back to team dickhead... :laugh:


----------



## sneeky_dave

B-rad said:


> Sorry tuff guy


----------



## supermancss

Ballin said:


> How so?
> 
> If it bothers you so much why bother to read/comment :confused1:


maybe he wants banning to? haha


----------



## Milky

Unbelievable, he is banned, the ban comes in force immediately, he cant post, he cant pm and he cant use his account.

The last activity may have been an attempt to log on to check if he was banned possibly, l neither know nor care and TBH would question myself if l was that obsesed with another man.

Closed.


----------

